# Convict Chichlids



## bamafoev (Mar 20, 2007)

i have a pair of convicts in a 10 gal tanks i have some decerations and live plants they seem to be happy but i was wondering if there was anything i could do to get them to breed Anything Will Help Thanks


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

A bigger tank and a broken terra cotta pot in a way that it is like a cave..


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2007)

for starters they will need a lot larger tank. at least a 55 when they are full grown. when they are bigger they will also tear up your plants.


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

fishbguy said:


> for starters they will need a lot larger tank. at least a 55 when they are full grown. when they are bigger they will also tear up your plants.


 No... a 20g will do fine for life.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

You can breed in the 10, but you will have to remove the parents, and why the fry get larger move them to a 20 or 30.


----------



## gem (Mar 13, 2007)

I kept my Convict pair in a 20 long. Basically, as long as you have a male and female it's have convict...add water...and you will get a spawn. They are extrememly prolific. My pair's first spawn was about 300 fry. The fry stayed in the tank with the parents for quite some time. They are extremely good parents and rarely eat their fry. I suggest you get a 20 gal tank for the pair (no other fish in with them)...you can put a terracotta pot in if you want but any flat rock or even fake tank decor will do. Onc ethe fry are free swimming....I would give them a month or so and then transfer the fry to your 10 gal. Though...depending on the number of surviving fry....you might need a larger tank even for a grow out. 
Just a warning....I found myself overrun with convict fry and without an lfs to buy them or even take them off my hands.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2007)

oh..sorry. i think i might have gotten different species confused. not sure which one tho..lol i think i heard some where that they need a big tank.


----------



## bamafoev (Mar 20, 2007)

thanks for the help


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

You do need to upgrade to a 20 long, but thats as far as you really need to go.


----------



## Jrmass (Mar 14, 2007)

exactly I was going to say a 30 gallon for a pair is recommended... but, I agree a 20 gallon long would surfice as long as that's ALL you have in there. (otherwise the first breed the pair have they will almost certainly kill any tankmates).


----------

